
Flatabulous – Best Flat Theme for Ubuntu Linux - anmoljagetia
https://github.com/anmoljagetia/Flatabulous
======
anmoljagetia
Hi guys!

Sorry for the shameless plug, however I would like to introduce you to
Flatabulous, a theme I have been working on for Ubuntu Linux. I am using the
Ultra Flat Icons for it, and it looks pretty rad to me, kindly check it out,
and if you like it, drop a few stars on GitHub. If you find any issues, kindly
use the issue tracker, and let me know. Feedback is greatly appreciated :)

Installation instructions can be found at
[https://blog.anmoljagetia.me/flatabulous-ubuntu-
theme/](https://blog.anmoljagetia.me/flatabulous-ubuntu-theme/)

